# using "milk crates" ?



## BernardSmith (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of any plastic or wooden inserts that are available "off the shelf" that can be bought to use as dividers for milk crate type boxes that I can use to store a dozen bottles of wine?


----------



## Thig (Jun 11, 2013)

How about something like this, used to ship wine in?

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-6518/Wine-Shippers-and-Supplies/Wine-Bottle-Shippers-12-Bottle-Pack?pricode=WU329&gadtype={adtype}&id={adwords_producttargetid}&gclid=CIybxe_G3LcCFfHm7AodP2gAXA&gclsrc=aw.ds

Can't seem to get the link to upload, just Google wine shipping box.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Thig. I was hoping to find something a little less expensive. I may need to make this myself.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2013)

You really do not need any kind of divider. Just stack them glass-on-glass. I have cube racks that hold 5 cases of wine, all glass-on-glass. No worries!


----------

